

The Computer Language Benchmarks Game - 30 languages, 1100+ programs - limist
http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/

======
limist
_Compare the performance of ≈30 programming languages using ≈12 flawed
benchmarks and ≈1100 programs_

It's fascinating (code) reading, and for the most part, decently organized
too. Includes common languages, and some more recent ones and their versions,
like Python 3 and PyPy.

Someone needs to write the Clojure testing programs. :)

~~~
igouy
>> for the most part, decently organized too <<

If you have suggestions (with a justifying argument) on how it could be
improved put them in a feature request or put them up on the discussion forum.

(The links are on the help page.)

